
Show HN: "Who Is Hiring?" React and Python Top Requested - 20years
http://www.gosmartsolutions.com/hn/
======
20years
Java currently shows as the top programming language but I believe the parser
may be picking up some Javascript for that category. I am working on a fix for
that now.

~~~
20years
Fixed the bug where it was finding Java within Javascript and adding that to
the Java count. The Java count is now properly reflected.

